# Sleeping Habits



## Rissapoo1 (Dec 7, 2011)

What is a normal sleeping pattern for a new puppy? She goes to bed around 930-10pm and wakes up around 5 to pee, eat, and play around. My parents are concerned because while out of her kennel she sleeps a lot if she is not being played with. During the day she is in her kennel while we are at school and work, approx. 4-5 hrs.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

rememer she is a baby and babys need to sleep as their body uses up energy growing and devloping.

it sound to me like she is dooing fab. keep up the good work


----------



## Rissapoo1 (Dec 7, 2011)

okay i figured that, she needs her sleep. My mom was thinking something was wrong with her. I had to remind her that she is like a newborn baby LOL


----------

